# ground floor strenght



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Ive recentcly upgraded my 108 gallon tank to a 240 and was super excited to set it up. Both tanks are acylic making them much lighter than glass and easier to move which im very excited about however filled, im thinking it will still weigh over 3000 pounds with the stand sump ect... Now originally I was not worried at all as I live on the ground floor of an appartment but then I started thinking... we have underground parking. Does anyone have any idea if this will effect anything. The absolute last thing I was to deal with is this tank going threw the floor somehow onto someone car.....


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, not to many apartments that I've lived in allowed aquariums of that size.
I would suspect that the structure is metal or metal and concrete, which shouldn't have any issues with that weight.
But it would be best to check with the apt. manager to be sure


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'd imagine the floor would be concrete. Highly unlikely you'd ever have the tank fall through to the parking garage.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In all my years of fish keeping, I've never heard a creditable story of someone's tank going through the floor. Your main issues will be sagging floors (if its not concrete) and flooding, if it ever breaks or badly leaks.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Parking garage... Eh, we pay insurance lol. 

First it's not guaranteed to be concrete construction 

Secondly it's irrelevant, during construction "lifts" of lumber are placed on the same flood fairly close. I only framed houses not a math genius maybe they can calculate the weight of sub floor,joists,studs ect all bundled up weigh, I couldn't be bothered. 

I agree it will be fine just sneak it in there don't ask, you might not be allowed, aka don't ask don't tell. You might regret it lol


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Agreed. Don't ask about it. Lol.
P.s. I highly doubt it'd fall thru to the parade.


----------

